# Holy crap. I jammed with Joe Satriani...



## Petie (Apr 23, 2013)

...and lived to tell the tale! 

Video here: Peter Hodgson Jams With Joe Satriani - Melbourne, Australia, 2013 - YouTube

(You might have to squint your ears a bit to hear me: Joe's amp was pointing right at the camera). 

Using an Ibanez JS2400 and Hughes & Kettner TriAmp provided by the fine folks who put on the masterclass.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 24, 2013)

Too Cool!!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 24, 2013)

Man! You are living one of my dreams!

Congratulations!


----------



## BaDaML (Apr 24, 2013)

Super jealous!!! Must have been an amazing experience!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would have totally fucked up watching Joe's runs. lol You have jedi like attention sir!


----------



## BaDaML (Apr 24, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> I would have totally fucked up watching Joe's runs. lol You have jedi like attention sir!



Agreed. I would have stood there with a stupid grin on my face!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome stuff Pete!

My mate Tristan did the same (may have been the same clinic), and I'm so jealous of you both.


----------



## Audioworks (Apr 24, 2013)

So awesome. I started playing the guitar after hearing The Extremist. Jealous to say the least!


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations! You lived everyone on this forums dream . Great playing too by the way!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 24, 2013)

That was cool!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw the pics on your Instagram. Absolutely epic!!


----------



## SevenString (Apr 24, 2013)

That had to be distracting. 

I once had an opportunity to sing with Simon Phillips and his drumming was so good and groovy that I REALLY had to concentrate and not get lost in his playing. I bet your situation was similar.  

Congrats!


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats, that had to have been incredible!


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 24, 2013)

You sir are my hero. I'm filled with equal amounts of awe and envy. Thank you.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Apr 24, 2013)

1:56 - Joe wants more.

You win life.


----------



## MIL8 (Apr 24, 2013)

That is awesome man, wish we could of heard you better. Was that your guitar you are playing or one of his?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 25, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn. Freakin' sweet!


----------



## Mendez (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm jelly 

I would of definitely been distracted and made my self look like a fool


----------



## Petie (Apr 26, 2013)

MIL8 said:


> That is awesome man, wish we could of heard you better. Was that your guitar you are playing or one of his?



Thanks! 

I think it was provided by the promoters. Beautiful guitar and I'm a huge Ibanez guy but I don't have a JS. Yet. Hehe.


----------



## Petie (Apr 26, 2013)

EcoliUVA said:


> 1:56 - Joe wants more.
> 
> You win life.



Any suggestion that I've played that bit over and over is complete ridiculousness and utter lies.

*cough*


----------



## Petie (Apr 26, 2013)

AliceLG said:


> You sir are my hero. I'm filled with equal amounts of awe and envy. Thank you.



Thank YOU!


----------

